
Show HN: Splitit – A way to easily split receipts - 0xCMP
Hi guys, I made Splitit (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;splitit.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;splitit.io</a>) which an app I used to help me pay for lunch at work and fairly split the receipts.<p>I track where we went, who bought what, how much they used of each item, and how much they owe me.<p>It&#x27;s not super complete, there are some glaring things missing, but I&#x27;d appreciate feedback on the idea and it&#x27;s existing implementation.<p>Written using ReactJS talking to Django. The website and client side are hosted on Netlify (super amazing) and the API is hosted on Heroku.<p>Feel free to register and try it out!
======
interatx
I see following message

"Sorry, for right now is disabled, but will be fixed very soon!"

~~~
0xCMP
Just fixed it and you should be able to sign up for updates. If you want to
just register for the app go to
[https://app.splitit.io](https://app.splitit.io) and click the register
button.

------
Banbanaste
Prety good concept ngl

